# Corbyn as Labour Leader



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm taking the odds. 15 years of Tory rule or 20 years of Tory rule? 

Or perhaps it is the death of Labour, akin to the death of the Liberals? We could be witnessing a realignment of British politics with the left fragmented between the new left Labour, the Greens and the SNP. 

Oh, the irony! People used to speculate that UKIP would destroy the Tories by dividing the right, but look at what happened instead!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

He'll be ousted as leader way before the next election and then it will be business as usual.

Without Scotland's Labour MPS then they don't have a cat in hell's chance of getting in anyway.

I'd still vote UKIP though, all those foreigners coming over and taking our jobs. Shocking.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Are you blairites? He changed the party into Champagne Socialists. Shouldn't labour be a proper labour party?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Don't see what this has to do with Dubai or the UAE?

Regardless, it'll be good to see someone effective in opposition who'll be basing things on policy and ideas rather than gerrymandering.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> I'd still vote UKIP though, all those foreigners coming over and taking our jobs. Shocking.


Schroedinger's migrant - simultaneously coming over here to steal our jobs and lounge around on benefits.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

But the question remains what exactly is the Labour party?

Who do they speak for? The old fashioned working class Labour voters who have increasingly moved towards UKIP?

Champagne socialist North London progressives who care more about racial and gender issues than the state of a housing estate in south Yorkshire?

I used to be able to define the Labour party. But I can't anymore.



QOFE said:


> Are you blairites? He changed the party into Champagne Socialists. Shouldn't labour be a proper labour party?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah, taking the high, noble road to defeat, eh?



Mr Rossi said:


> Don't see what this has to do with Dubai or the UAE?
> 
> Regardless, it'll be good to see someone effective in opposition who'll be basing things on policy and ideas rather than gerrymandering.


As if anyone pays attention to the eccentric leader of a minor political party these days


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

You have to look at it two ways.

1) Will he last a year? He is getting on abit, he's old and already a couple key players have resigned in protest. No doubt they will try to oust him, but he was legitimately voted in for (maybe by a few fake blues) I actually think he will reach the next General Election. He's won the labour vote, decisively and if you think about there isn't any one to replace him. 

2) Future of labour, well he's moving them significantly left. The problem is the UK is going the opposite direction and moving significantly right. There might be an issue for the Tory's that they aren't right enough. I can't see anyone even Mr Rossi supporting his views, or even wanting him as a PM. He would be a disaster, he does seem he hates everything British. 

As his views, I think they are a joke, he's spoken about making peace with ISIS, removing trident, reducing our armed forces, he has ties with terrorists, I also do not like the fact his camp were singing the "The Red Flag". 

Labour as a whole has suffered pretty badly due to the years of TB and GB, and i think that alone has left a bitter taste in alot of voters mouths (mine included I did vote labour, now i refuse to ever to), i think the Tom and Jerry show will be the final nail in the coffin. Will UKIP be the new party (I don't think so) I think it will be a mixture of all the parties, all being weak vs a very strong tory. 

In summary, i think Labour are going to have a couple of barren years, not just with the Tom and Jerry shows, even after it. Who's there to replace them as leaders, you can't keep changing your stance or views to just win votes.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Ah, taking the high, noble road to defeat, eh?


Prior to moving to Dubai, I've always been a floating voter so no real dog in this race.

As for your other questions, he's only been in the job half a day! And maybe it's time to stop looking at focus groups and marginals and form a viable and appealing mandate.

It's what's worked for the SNP, albeit on a smaller scale.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

There's actually an interesting piece on the Independent's site that likens the 1979 election and the upcoming 2020 one, in that the Tories elected a wholly unelectable woman as their leader and the populace took to her, having had enough of the lies coming from the establishment and wanted someone who actually believed in what she said.

Sounds familiar?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

One graphic says it all, he wasn't voted in by a few fake blues as my honourable friend stated a few minutes ago (see what i did there)?

But by the party as a whole:-


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> I used to be able to define the Labour party. But I can't anymore.


No wonder you can't as Blair destroyed the party (amongst a whole lot of other things). Brown continued the destruction and Miliband was a clown.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> There's actually an interesting piece on the Independent's site that likens the 1979 election and the upcoming 2020 one, in that the Tories elected a wholly unelectable woman as their leader and the populace took to her, having had enough of the lies coming from the establishment and wanted someone who actually believed in what she said.
> 
> Sounds familiar?


True, but there is to much to discredit Jerry. Wanting to leave NATO, destroy our armies...the list is endless. 

His views are completely un-electable, and he would change the the dynamics of the country. 

In my opinion he would be a danger to the UK if he became PM. Imagine this scenario, ISIS keeps growing and growing, and you have the Tom and Jerry show running amock. By that time, he's left NATO, our army is a shadow of its shelf and a large portion of refugee are in our green pastures setting up sharia law. 

But if he promises to put TB through war crimes I'll vote for him


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Interesting article.

I think it avoids or skips over that politics in 1979 was being defined by the major economic issues of the day. Not over social issues that seems fashionable among the new left (because the new left has already won many of those victories to the point that the Tories don't challenge them). There was an economic crisis in the 1970s that defined the response in the 1980s. Labour was discredited because it was thoroughly incompetent at handing the economic changes that occurred in the 1970s and undermined the support for the Attlee welfare, pro-nationalism state against someone like Thatcher. 

But today?

The Tories were just re-elected despite the criticism against their austerity platform and the British economy has grown and recovered under the Tories' watch. So economic competency clearly isn't an issue that worries the majority of the British population, at least not enough to turf out the current government in lieu for a radical new government with a very different approach to economics. 

So I can't draw the parallels too neatly with the 1970s, although I will agree that there are very many people disgusted with the general state of politics (if not necessarily with the economic climate). 

Politics over the next few years are going to be sharply defined by immigration and the EU. The success of the parties will come down to how the EU/immigration mess evolves and the political responses to it by all political figures.

To Corbyn's advantage he does seem to be an eurosceptic (if in private, it's certainly been hinted at), possibly even more so than Cameron who is more pro-status quo. But so much of his base seem to be pro-EU and solidarity with immigration and migrants/refugees, and which counters the prevailing attitudes across most of Britain, especially outside London. It'll be interesting to see how Corbyn attempts to develop his agenda and platform over the next few months. 



The Rascal said:


> There's actually an interesting piece on the Independent's site that likens the 1979 election and the upcoming 2020 one, in that the Tories elected a wholly unelectable woman as their leader and the populace took to her, having had enough of the lies coming from the establishment and wanted someone who actually believed in what she said.
> 
> Sounds familiar?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Shouldn't labour be a proper labour party?


So what exactly is a 'proper Labour party' ?

The people who used to vote Labour have improved themselves, or grown up, and no longer support the left who would destroy their lives and the UK in the name of socialist policies which have never worked anywhere. 

If you have a job and want to keep it, then Labour isn't the party for you in the main. Labour as the old strapline became, have become the party of the shirkers and lazy.

If you mean the party representing the unions and the belief that unions should be running the country, its been around for years - the Socialist Workers Party.

Corbyn is a well meaning fool - he opens his mouth and unthought out, poorly considered garbage comes out of it. Yeah, nationalise the railways - but what he means is have a state run monopoly answerable to the unions, able to hold the UK to hostage and to have billions from non-railway users subsidise those who do it.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Few people realise that the last time the railroads were nationalised ridership plummeted and railroad lines were closed all across the country.

As it is I'm on the fence on the subject. But I agree that there is no easy or cheap solution to the railroads. In face of our growing population we need them, they are preferable to flights/cars, but they cannot be had cheaply. We will pay for it one way or another, either through higher taxes or out of pocket through high fares.





twowheelsgood said:


> So what exactly is a 'proper Labour party' ?
> 
> The people who used to vote Labour have improved themselves, or grown up, and no longer support the left who would destroy their lives and the UK in the name of socialist policies which have never worked anywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
At last - Labour have got back to their left wing roots.
The only problem is - the World has moved on since Labour were truly left wing.
Political parties need to listen to the electorate and tailor their policies to what people want - based on this I can't see Labour being re-elected any time soon.
Corbyn is the right guy - just 30 years too late!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> which have never worked anywhere.


Norway seems to do alright for itself.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

24 things that Jeremy Corbyn believes - BBC News

We all accept BBC is a reliable source yet left. I would flat out refuse most of his points.

1. The deficit should be paid off - but not through spending cuts and not to an "arbitrary" deadline. Instead Corbyn would fund its reduction via higher taxes for the rich and a crackdown on tax avoidance and evasion while tackling "corporate welfare" and tax breaks for companies

2. Britain's railways should be renationalised. He is also opposed to the HS2 rail scheme, saying it would turn northern cities into "dormitories for London businesses". *(i oppose HS2 actually) *

Far more allotments would be good for the UK. He has a plot near his constituency in north London and told the Commons in 2008 that councils and builders "should be doing their best to ensure that every new development includes some allotment space" *REALLY?*

4. Talking to militant groups is necessary to win peace in the Middle East. Corbyn faced heavy criticism for using the word "friends" to describe Hamas and Hezbollah. He has responded by saying he had used the term in a "collective way" adding that while he does not agree with either organisation, a peace process means "you have to talk to people with whom you may profoundly disagree".* (crazy)*

12. The dispute between the UK and Argentina over the Falkland Islands could be resolved with "some degree of joint administration". In an interview with the BBC in 2013 he said other territorial disputes had been settled in this way, and under such an arrangement the islanders' British nationality could be maintained. He added that during the 1982 Falklands conflict it had been in Margaret Thatcher's interests to "divert attention from her catastrophic economic issues". During the leadership campaign, a Corbyn spokesman said he supported "a long-term negotiated settlement" that took the islanders' views into account.

14. An arms embargo should be imposed on Israel. Corbyn, who is a patron of the Palestine Solidarity Campaign, said in August that Palestinian refugees should be given a "right of return". He supported a boycott of goods produced in Israeli settlements and of Israeli universities that engage in arms research.

15. Corbyn is a committed republican, but he would not seek to end the monarchy. He told the New Statesman: "It's not the fight I'm going to fight - it's not the fight I'm interested in."

19. Ireland should be united. Corbyn has long supported British withdrawal from Northern Ireland and invited Sinn Fein President Gerry Adams to the House of Commons as far back as 1984. He was criticised for observing a minute's silence for eight IRA members killed by the SAS in 1987 and once employed Irish Republican Ronan Bennett as a member of staff at Westminster.

23. A "serious debate about the powers of Nato" is needed, but Corbyn has said there is not "an appetite as a whole for people to leave". Corbyn has previously supported withdrawal and believes it should have been wound up in 1990 at the same time as the Warsaw Pact. He also said open eastward expansion of Nato would lead the Russian military to conclude that it had "to expand to counteract Nato".
24. The arms trade should be restricted. Corbyn would like to see the "brilliance and skill of those in the arms industry be converted for peaceful purposes".

Go home Jerry you drunk.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I actually agree with him on point 2. HS2.
By the time that has been built, it will be many times over budget and irrelevant!
On the other points - it looks like a Labour manifesto from 1968 - totally bonkers!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The current, "private" rail networks are endlessly subsidised as it is.

And no doubt the old footage of powercuts, rubbish piling up and guys in donkey jackets standing around braziers will be a lot more prominent now.

However, corporate tax avoidance, benefit sanctions, the bedroom tax, food banks and zero hours contracts are now very real issues facing people who don't have the luxury of skiving on the internet. Immigration is, and will always be, a wedge issue for brain dead mugs.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

iggles said:


> I would flat out refuse most of his points..


Well lucky for him, you've bailed out on the Great Britain that you proclaim to love so much.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I actually agree with him on point 2. HS2.
> By the time that has been built, it will be many times over budget and irrelevant!
> On the other points - it looks like a Labour manifesto from 1968 - totally bonkers!
> ...


Train from New Street to Euston is around 1 hour 20mins, they were going to cut 20mins of the trip. Complete waste of money.

Thing is with rail compared to commercial construction, the prices are way higher. Lets say a cost of concrete (to the client) in Birmingham is GBP 110m3, for rail its GBP 300m3. Salaries are more expensive, it's actually quite embarrassing. It's all because Network Rail don't employ Quantity Surveyors, they employ Business Management students or Trainee Accountants and then ask them to "Project Manager" or be "Commercial Managers". Regularly my old company wold make 30-40% profit when the norm is 4% in Commercial Construction (Also NWR never paid late) I actually made 100% profit on a project. Not once did anyone questions me, or even ask backup for my measures.

NWR really needs a long hard look at them selves, as they are mostly ripped off on all construction projects they complete.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> Well lucky for him, you've bailed out on the Great Britain that you proclaim to love so much.


I love England  I bailed on Great Britain because its subsiding Benefitland that's north of the boarder.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Say that to the former Labour supporters who've moved on to the UKIP.

Pretending that immigration is a wedge issue for brain dead mugs in a country whose population has soared by the millions in the last ten years and is forecast to grow from the current 64.5 million to 80 million people in the next few decades is, well, burying your own head in the sand!

The rapid population growth on an overcrowded island has had drastic impacts on the infrastructure, from overburdened rail to the housing crisis to schools and hospitals. Immigrants have also cut into the labour market for existing British workers and may be a major source for keeping wages relatively low. 

Then, of course, we have the whole element of cultural differences but that is opening up a can of worms that won't go anywhere happily on this forum so I'll leave it alone. 

Immigration, not the economy, not allotments, not the railroads, will be the defining political issue for the next 5-10 years. 



Mr Rossi said:


> Immigration is, and will always be, a wedge issue for brain dead mugs.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> The current, "private" rail networks are endlessly subsidised as it is.


BS. The subsidy as you call it, is to fund lines which are simply not cost effective to run. Without the money, they would be shut down. In the days of BR, that applied to lost of the network 

corporate tax avoidance = called being in a Free Trade Area

benefit sanctions = no more money for nothing culture. Being on benefits should be a last resort and you should not be able to live well on it.

the bedroom tax = its not a tax. Tax is what you pay. Its getting the right amount of benefit for your needs and not a bit more.

food banks = have always been around and are not 'a policy'

zero hours contracts = stated long before the tories when labour were in power.

And Norway has a huge sovereign wealth fund - and can fund all sorts of lunatic things which are unaffordable to most countries.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Politics/elections are sideshows, mere distractions. The people who decide policy are not elected by anyone.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Immigration, not the economy, not allotments, not the railroads, will be the defining political issue for the next 5-10 years.


100% agree. I've said it many times in this forum, its the most important issue of our times. (not just to UK, but to America, Europe and beyond).

One day, it will be perfectly okay to say, "sorry but we can't accommodate you" with out being classed as racist or brain dead mugs.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Immigration, not the economy, not allotments, not the railroads, will be the defining political issue for the next 5-10 years.


It's a wedge issue, so of course various sectors will do their best to make it so. 

Your other points disappoint me. While we rarely see eye to eye, blaming an underfunded NHS or housing shortage on immigrants? I thought you had more about you than that.

As mentioned before, immigration keeps salaries low and the proles on their toes. The Tories love that more than anyone.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I've just googled the stats. I really don't know if this website is independent as it states, or if the fact are correct

Migration Watch UK | Population | Key Topics

Recent Population Growth

Since 2000 the population of the UK has increased at a faster rate than any time in the previous 90 years. Unlike previous episodes of growth, the major reason for this increase is the high level of immigration.

The population growth of a country is affected by the birth rate, the death rate and net migration. The difference between the number of births and deaths is known as natural change. If net migration is positive then immigration is greater than emigration. Positive net migration adds to the population both directly from the migrant themselves and indirectly on natural change by increasing the number of births in the country. In 2014, 27% of all births in England and Wales were to foreign born mothers.

In 2001 the population of the UK was estimated to be 59.1 million with 4.9 million (8.3%) foreign born. In 2011 the population of the UK had increased by 4.1 million to 63.2 million with the foreign born population at 8 million (12.6%). In 2015, the population of the UK is estimated to be around 65 million.

It is estimated that net migration plus births to foreign-born parents has accounted for 85% of population growth since 2000 (see here).

England is already one of the most overcrowded countries in the World

*Over 90% of international migrants to the UK go to England. England has a population density of 410 people per square km (see here). Excluding island states and city states like Singapore, this makes England the eighth most crowded country in the world, just behind India and nearly twice as crowded as Germany and 3.5 times as crowded as France.*


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Immigration is a real touchy subject - but here are my views:-
You can define immigration by two distinct types of people:-
Asylum seekers - people in genuine fear of their lives who are fleeing countries at war or oppressive regimes who don't like them for ethnic/race/religion reasons.
In this instance - the world needs to do more to make their countries better places - so that these people don't need to seek asylum. Syria is a prime example for this category.
Economic migrants - people who want to do better for themselves and families by moving from one country to another for better wages and condition.
In these times of the "global economy" who can blame them. They just need to be better identified and separated from asylum seekers - as I believe many of the people we are seeing in Hungary and Greece are economic migrants masquerading as asylum seekers.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> benefit sanctions = no more money for nothing culture. Being on benefits should be a last resort and you should not be able to live well on it.<snip>


My point is these issues are real and currently appear to be driving change among the UK populace. 

Whatever either of our views, from our ivory camps in the desert, are neither here nor there.

BTW, the UK could have had a sovereign wealth fund but regardless, it's still one of the richest countries in the world and can afford to do better.

The bottom line is look at the rest of the world, where the greater disparities in wealth are and where the least is. I know I'd rather live in Oslo than Johannesburg. (No offence to any South African's out there)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> I've just googled the stats. I really don't know if this website is independent as it states, or if the fact are correct
> 
> Migration Watch UK | Population | Key Topics
> 
> ...


Hi,
It might seem that migrant families on average are larger than indigenous UK families - they simply have more kids.
If this is really true - then it would not take long for the ethnic mix to change and the signs of this are already there if you look at birth records and popular names in UK large cities.
The above is not racist - just plain observations.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm amazed at how many able bodied 20 something year old men are there and virtually no women and children.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It might seem that migrant families on average are larger than indigenous UK families - they simply have more kids.
> If this is really true - then it would not take long for the ethnic mix to change and the signs of this are already there if you look at birth records and popular names in UK large cities.
> The above is not racist - just plain observations.
> ...


Top baby boy names 2014 - BabyCentre

So its even more of a problem don't you think? Because it 25 years time, it will dramatically multiply again.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Somewhere on an Emirati forum they're posting "look at the immigrants complaining about immigrants"


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I laughed.

It was just a matter of time before someone was to start shouting *RACISM*

Which always happens and always detracts away from the real topic at hand. 

Let me ask you a simple question: does a country not have the right to determine what kind of country it wants to be and have frank discussions over the future of the country, including population growth and any ethnic changes? 



Mr Rossi said:


> Somewhere on an Emirati forum they're posting "look at the immigrants complaining about immigrants"


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Somewhere on an Emirati forum they're posting "look at the immigrants complaining about immigrants"


How are for example the below "casual racism? 

- "Whatever happened to free speech"
*Free speech is a privilege and something to be proud of*

- "It's political correctness gone mad"
*Yes, it has gone mad every now and again. There are plenty of examples of that*

- "I'm entitled to my opinion"
*Yes, to be entitled to one's opinion is also a privilege and we should be proud of that "in the west"*


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I just like the fact that Mr Rossi has ignored facts, and resorted to name calling. 

I don't think anyone has said anything remotely racist in this thread.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> I laughed.
> 
> It was just a matter of time before someone was to start shouting *RACISM*
> 
> ...


Who is seriously calling racism? I merely pointed out the irony of immigrants moaning about immigrants and the pitifully, laughable cliches that flavor these discussions.

As for your point, whats what's your definition when you mean "does a country"? Because a populace is not a single entity, capable of that.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> Somewhere on an Emirati forum they're posting "look at the immigrants complaining about immigrants"


But you can't compare the two. We come to UAE to work, our whole reason here is to work. We get no benefits, we get no housing, we get no health care, we get no free school. 

Once our job is done, or we reach retirement we have 30 days to leave. No pension, no passport, no real rights. 

Your not comparing apples with apples. These immigrants come into EU, get health care, get housing, get benefits, can claim a passport, their children become nationals. 

I know Kurdish and Brazilian men that have smuggled them selves into UK, now have British passports and claim benefits.

End of the day, we don't integrate or affect the local emirate population, the above do.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I wonder how Murdoch's crew at the Sun/Times are spinning this?

If they back Corbyn (stranger things have happened), it'll be "It was the Sun wor won it" all over again.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> I merely pointed out the irony of immigrants moaning about immigrants and the pitifully, laughable cliches that flavor these discussions.


Are we immigrants in UAE? I would rather use the term ex-pats without benefits.

And with benefits I mean free or affordable health care, schools etc.

And if we fall into desperate times, there is nothing to fall back on here, n o t h i n g.

Lose your job? Find a new one if you can or go back to where you came from.

Fall seriously ill and have no or crappy insurance? Not our problem.

These are just a couple of examples. Please do not compare us to immigrants in for example Europe.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Regardless of what is actually afforded to us here in the UAE, we are all still economic migrants like it or not.

And if you want apples for apples - taking free health care V taking your employers salary and d!cking around on the internet all day!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

My dear Mr. Rossi, you were the one who posted the image with the RACIST all across the top in large, unavoidable font. The context is explicitly clear. 

Among many people of the left there are certain topics that they firmly close the door on, refusing any discussions or debates and if someone tries to prompt one they immediately shout racism (amongst other words). Immigration is one such hot button topic for the left. You are probably not aware but what you are exhibiting on here fits the classic left reaction, either pretend the issue doesn't exist or de-legitimise it as much as you can by resorting shouting racism. 

Then you even go further and try to deflect the argument against your he-who-must-not-be-mentioned topic by trying to pose a question as asinine and patently ridiculous as those asked by failed philosophers. _'Whats what's your definition when you mean "does a country"? Because a populace is not a single entity, capable of that.'_

Most people in the UK accept they are citizens of the UK and that in public discourse, which ranges from voting in elections to social media, they are engaged in an ongoing debate over myriad issues. Polling reflect national moods. Winners of elections reflect public sentiment. Prevailing attitudes in major broadsheets is but one component of the national discussions. If polls persistently show clear majorities of the population expressing certain views, then the "population" has voted or said. Tony Blair won major landslides (even without a majority of the votes cast) but no one questioned that "the populace had spoken." 

And right now, for the "populace" as evidenced by the majority of people in the UK and supported by the polling, immigration is a major, pressing issue. It may not be your issue. You may not care about it. But it is a major issue in the UK and it is a dominant topic in the news and in the government and among many of the people. Don't pretend it doesn't exist. 




Mr Rossi said:


> Who is seriously calling racism? I merely pointed out the irony of immigrants moaning about immigrants and the pitifully, laughable cliches that flavor these discussions.
> 
> As for your point, whats what's your definition when you mean "does a country"? Because a populace is not a single entity, capable of that.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Regardless of what is actually afforded to us here in the UAE, we are all still economic migrants like it or not.
> 
> And if you want apples for apples - taking free health care V taking your employers salary and d!cking around on the internet all day!


Mmm. Assumptions, assumptions. Are YOU taking your employer's salary and "d!cking around on the internet "? In fairness, I took out "all day". 

You don't know all of us. Some might be self employed, some might be killing time waiting for something and staying late without being paid any overtime, some might be housewives, some might be looking for a job, some might be rich enough to not have to work. 

It still does not change the structure and setup. We are not your "traditional immigrants". Ex-pat is a better term.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> d!cking around on the internet all day!


That'll be you too then?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Just as what you're doing, you mean?



Mr Rossi said:


> d!cking around on the internet all day!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien
I'm an Englishman in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien
> I'm an Englishman in Abu Dhabi.


You're not even really in Abu Dhabi, you're in Massafah, not on The Island proper....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> You're not even really in Abu Dhabi, you're in Massafah, not on The Island proper....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Just as what you're doing, you mean?


Well done, gold stars all round.

Tally Ho, you're either feigning ignorance to mold your position or I've previously given your intelligence too much credit.

I've been here a million times before and really don't have the time (yes, I'm now about to get some work done) to post up the same endless stats that says immigration is not the issue it is.

All UK governments want immigration. The Conservative party more than anyone, a fact you've skimmed over every single time I've mentioned it. 

Any party or pressure group, venomously opposing immigration are in the minority, this is a fact. Many are only afforded oxygen by the authorities as they provide a convenient honey trap for extremist nutters. While at the same time they're a good revenue earner for their practitioners, so their incentive to keep on going is there.

So what's left, the media? Only doing the government's shilling top down to keep the Iggles of this world eye's way from the real stuff. Also, we don't want "them next door" to truly realise the value of their own labour and start demanding higher wages, do we?

So no, I'm not in denial and hardly refusing discussion on the matter. I'd also consider myself pragmatic rather than on the left too.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

This little lot interested me (apologies if you don't have FB).




























Apart from the headlines on the fist pic, i don't know how true it is mind you.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The bottom three are true.

I am led to believe that the whole Syria War is due to the Qatar - Turkey pipe lines, which would go through Syria, thus mitigating the requirement to of Europe to be held to ransom by Russia. 

Assad said no thanks due to their closeness to Russia, and hence the wording is all Assad must be removed. What confirms it for me is Russia is now pretty much supporting and holding up the Assad government. 

But hey I am only interested in immigration so I am not bothered about the real stuff.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

On a much lighter note, I arrived UK on Thursday to some rather beautiful weather. A bit grey today but all in all, absolutely gorgeous weather.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

And no iggles not via any boats. Legitimate entry lol


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> And no iggles not via any boats. Legitimate entry lol


Just goes to show, UK will let anyone in now eh? 

Have fun, you coming back?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Just goes to show, UK will let anyone in now eh?
> 
> Have fun, you coming back?


Hahaha. I did get the "what do you do in dubai" type of questions before being let through. 

Quick holiday and back in 2 weeks.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Hahaha. I did get the "what do you do in dubai" type of questions before being let through.
> 
> Quick holiday and back in 2 weeks.


Enjoy buddy.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> And no iggles not via any boats. Legitimate entry lol


and don't you stay a minute longer than your visa allows :heh::heh::heh::heh: *I joke*

Where are you heading / planning on doing there


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry Mr Rossi, but anyone who says underfunded NHS is deluded. 

It's sucking up more and more money every year and is reaching. Or indeed has reached the unaffordable level. 

It has become the meme of a vampire squid and needs to be cut back in scope.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

iggles said:


> and don't you stay a minute longer than your visa allows :heh::heh::heh::heh: I joke
> 
> Where are you heading / planning on doing there


I intend on getting married and qualify for the red book lol.

Just a quick trip to see the daughter and watch her gymnastics competition. She hopes to one day represent gb in the Olympics. See as a foreigner, I brought you guys a future gold medalist. We ain't all that bad aye..


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Britain 'fuelling war in Yemen' through arms sales, says charity - Telegraph

Oxfam accuses British government of quietly fuelling war in Yemen through its ongoing arms sales to Saudi Arabia 

The British government has been accused of quietly fuelling war in Yemen through its ongoing arms sales to Saudi Arabia.

A Saudi-led military coalition began air strikes in March against targets linked to Yemen’s Houthi rebels.

More than 4,000 people have been killed in what the United Nations has described as one of the world’s worst humanitarian crises.

Britain is one of the leading arms suppliers to Saudi Arabia. It has granted the Gulf Kingdom 37 export licenses for military goods since Yemen’s war began.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

It's a good deal ironic that some White Englishmen are complaining about immigration either Illegal or Legal.

Karma truly is a bi**h.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Zayfran said:


> Britain 'fuelling war in Yemen' through arms sales, says charity - Telegraph Oxfam accuses British government of quietly fuelling war in Yemen through its ongoing arms sales to Saudi Arabia The British government has been accused of quietly fuelling war in Yemen through its ongoing arms sales to Saudi Arabia. A Saudi-led military coalition began air strikes in March against targets linked to Yemen’s Houthi rebels. More than 4,000 people have been killed in what the United Nations has described as one of the world’s worst humanitarian crises. Britain is one of the leading arms suppliers to Saudi Arabia. It has granted the Gulf Kingdom 37 export licenses for military goods since Yemen’s war began.


 The usual BS from the charities I see. Fuelling something implies that not fuelling it results in a cessation which is complete nonsense. Saudi is armed by just about every country which exports. Oxfam should stick to paying its executives way too much as that's all it's good for.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Zayfran said:


> It's a good deal ironic that some White Englishmen are complaining about immigration either Illegal or Legal.
> 
> Karma truly is a bi**h.


Without us you'd be speaking French. So thank your lucky stars


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Zayfran said:


> It's a good deal ironic that some White Englishmen are complaining about immigration either Illegal or Legal.
> 
> Karma truly is a bi**h.


Whereas karma doesn't apply to the Welsh, Scottish and Irish men?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Dave-o said:


> Whereas karma doesn't apply to the Welsh, Scottish and Irish men?


Those three suburbs of London probably think it's a mild curry....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Those three suburbs of London probably think it's a mild curry....


More like a call for a curry in a Brummie accent.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

I thought it was a colour changing curry courtesy of transvestite restaurant owner Boy George


----------

